# get your work out there! seeking guest bloggers



## ZoomInPhoto (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I am the producer of Zoom In Online's photography channel (Photography | Zoom In). We offer an array of photography information, news, and reviews on our blog, as well as an original video series profiling photographers. I'm currently looking for some additional guest photography bloggers. Here's a link to our blog: Sophia Betz's blog | Zoom In

To give you a general idea, here are some types of blogs I'm interested in (this list is by no means all-inclusive):
-photography exhibit reviews (We're located in NYC, so I would love to have reviews from cities that I'm not able to cover!)
-DIY projects for photographers
-how-tos (e.g. how to light for portraits, how to get the best night shots)
-thoughts on new photographic technology
-photography trends/culture
-history of one aspect of photography
-an interview/bio of someone in the photography industry
-camera/equipment reviews

PROs to being a guest blogger for Zoom In

- You will be published on a respected media website. It looks great for online portfolios.
- There is a built-in readership, so people will read what you write.
- I will be your editor and give you the support and direction you need.
- While blogging on a schedule helps build a regular audience, it is not necessary at this point. Sporadic or even one-off blogs are good too.

CONs

- There is no pay. (Might as well be upfront about that!)


If you are interested or have questions, please contact me (Sophia) at sbetz@magnetmediafilms.com, and include what you're interested in writing about. Thanks!!


----------

